# Lulu is home!!!



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

And she LOVES her toys lol!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She is cute! I was just looking at your other thread wondering if she had arrived.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahhhhh!!! I died :d


----------



## capodtc (Oct 12, 2012)

shes adorable 
love her coat color


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so sweet! She was full of kisses and excited to see us. 

My husband thought I was crazy the first time she pee'd and I was super excited that it was outside! lol.

I got her a stuffed german shepherd from build a bear... you think she likes it?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Narny said:


> She is so sweet! She was full of kisses and excited to see us.
> 
> My husband thought I was crazy the first time she pee'd and I was super excited that it was outside! lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations she is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Puppyyyyyy!
Awwww... She's beautiful.
Enjoy your land shark!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## itstee (Jul 15, 2011)

shes too cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so darned cute


----------

